# What kind of trees could I plant beside the driveway?



## fujianimal (Mar 10, 2010)

We wanted to plant some trees beside our driveway. They would be about 5 to 6 feet away from the pavement. What kind of trees could I plant there without the roots extending and busting the concrete on the driveway? We wanted to plant something for privacy. Are dogwoods a choice?

Thanks
Ellen


----------



## S Mc (Mar 11, 2010)

Ellen, I haven't googled Tennessee's climate or species list, so I am probably not the best to recommend a specific tree. But in considering a tree along your driveway, consider its mature growth and spread as well as the roots (which is good to think about). If your driveway is concrete (which you mentioned) as opposed to asphalt, it will be stronger against errant roots.

I am not thinking the dogwood would have an aggressive root system, compared to some of your bigger species. And they can certainly be lovely. 

I would also double check susceptibility to pests in your area. These sound like they will be making a landscape statement, not only a privacy barrier but perhaps drawing the eye as people approach. So a row of hardy AND beautiful trees will present a more pleasing appearance than ones constantly fighting off the "bug du jour".

Sylvia


----------



## restoman (Mar 11, 2010)

have you considered Viburnum? It's quite nice or even a yew? Maybe some of those Italian pencil trees?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Mar 29, 2010)

As most have said already, The drive way is the concern.
Dogwood would be nice! But keep in mind the shape and trimming that may lead to being near a drive way. Cornus florida (American dogwood)seem to be a bit more tree form or upright then Cornus florida (Japanese dogwood) which seem to be a bit more bush form. Down in your neck of the woods is a vast nursery industry that does ALOT of the budding of such trees. Have you considered Red Bud (Cercis canadensis). But for privacy I have to agree with *restoman*. Yews or a dentatum form of viburnum that would hold it's leaves into the winter months.


----------

